# Shaky legs trouble walking, Sits often. Supliments



## dontworry846 (2 mo ago)

I have a blue egg chicken, I believe its male. It has difficulty walking and sits often. He is 4 months old I was thinking to try giving it a horse supplement as I have it on hand. Will this help and is it ok to do so?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't. That is formulated for a horse's system and could easily overwhelm something as small as a chicken.

If you could tell more about what you're seeing him doing we might be able to help get him on the right track.


----------



## dontworry846 (2 mo ago)

I uploaded a small video. He also sits when he is in his area after short walks less 1 min
Click here for video


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's not a wobble. That's some sort of seizure. Have you checked him over very carefully to make certain there is not external causing him to behave that way?


----------



## dontworry846 (2 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I wouldn't. That is formulated for a horse's system and could easily overwhelm something as small as a chicken.
> 
> If you could tell more about what you're seeing him doing we might be able to help get him on the right track.





robin416 said:


> That's not a wobble. That's some sort of seizure. Have you checked him over very carefully to make certain there is not external causing him to behave that way?


I'm pretty sure it just lost its balance and was trying to catch itself. But if you watch its legs just before and right after you can see he is struggling to keep his balance. He was doing a bit better today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whatever it is, it looks neurological. Check his ears to make sure they're clean and not red or swollen.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

I would give vitamin E, 400IU for a couple of days or get him some tuna. Can do wonders for neurological issues.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

I swear by this stuff when hens aren't right. Seems to boost them quickly. Contains lots of vitamins (including vit E)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The OP is is in Canada. I wonder if that's available there. I'm also wondering if it's very similar to what we call Rooster Booster here. Same idea, loaded with the necessary stuff birds need when things aren't quite right.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Hope he i


robin416 said:


> The OP is is in Canada. I wonder if that's available there. I'm also wondering if it's very similar to what we call Rooster Booster here. Same idea, loaded with the necessary stuff birds need when things aren't quite right.


Yes, I see lots of chook owners talk about rooster booster. Think that's more down your end if the world. This supplement came highly recommended. Have to say, it's always in the first aid box now!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They've got to be very similar in ingredients. They do help. Especially for one that is really depleted.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

Any update on the bird?


----------

